# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Республика Флудористан. Возрождение. 2016-17 г.г._Том 1.

## Курица

*Предыдущий том здесь*




> Курочка и Славина! Вам выговор! Могли бы хоть изредка, иногда, периодически, раз в недельку махнуть крылом...Я скучаю!


я ВСЕГД тут, пишу -по обстоятельствам) Вот, как, например, в ответ на Юлин выговор: жива, почти здорова, с 18 сентября начала новую группу ШПР по воскресеньям, по субботам-слава тебе,Господи-праздники есть..."всё пучком", как в песенке поют))))только в сутках-жаль-по -прежнему 24 часа)

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Голосовать


Вань, проголосовала, лидируете с большим отрывом!

----------

Мурашко Иван (20.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Основные жители на месте и периодически выходят в эфир


Чему я безмерно рада! 
Всем привет и хорошего дня.  Сперва отчёт))




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Я в этом году сделала бурячковую, вкуснотища!!!


Это свёкла, да?  Рецептик мона?))

Теперь пожалуюсь...

Смотрят вчера дети ( в том числе и Катёнок) мультик про Фунтика. Катя говорит,что ей не нравится этот мультфильм.  Я из кухни отвечаю, что тоже его никогда не любила, даже в детстве...
На что Катёнок без капли смущения замечает - ОН ЧТО, ТАКОЙ СТАРЫЙ?!!!!!  :Vah: 
Много думала....




> по субботам-слава тебе,Господи-праздники есть..


Это хорошо! 
А у меня сейчас не очень обычные заказы. Ну, стих там для мероприятия написать ещё ладно, а вот Анализ работы МО учителей трудового обучения  для меня в новинку  :Blink:  Где я и где их МО :Taunt: . То презентация с графиками и диаграммами...
Самое приятное, что справилась! Все остались довольны и даже денег дали  :Grin: 
А стихотворение, которое крайний раз писала на заказ , вызвало мурашки у читающих и даже члены жюри прослезились)))  
Честно, я была удивлена, потому как написала за 40 минут, да и тема не шибко лирическая "Ода туризму". 





> Вань, проголосовала, лидируете с большим отрывом!


Пошла тоже проголосую))

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Мурашко Иван (20.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Доброе утро, страна!



> почему она так плюётся, когда кипит?!!!! Что я сделала не так?!


Всё так. Плеваться начинает, когда совсем нет жидкости, и ей не в чем тушиться. Просто это тебе больше забот, надо постоянно помешивать, чтобы не пригорело.



> Самое приятное, что справилась!


Ну, видишь, какая ты молодец! И в себе раскрываешь другие всесторонние грани!
А мне тут всю неделю снится вода в разных её проявлениях, то океан бущующий, то трубы прорвало. Мне девчонки в Корзине расшифровали, что это у меня откроются новые грани и возможности заняться тем, чем еще не занималась)))))) Боже, да я вроде бы уже всем перезанималась))))) И чота не хочется вообще ни на что заморачиваться.  Но будем ждать, что там судьба мне ещё приготовила)))))))))))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Голосовать можно каждый день


Ваня, опять проголосовала, сумасшедший отрыв!!! У вас 81%, а у ближайшего соперника  34%

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Мурашко Иван (20.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> тоже проголосую))


Всем приветик! Кстати, я голосовала и слушала эту песню. Мне понравился лиричный мотив, соло гитары, голос солиста. Немного смахивает манерой пения на группу "Звери", чуток по интониции мне показалось (хотя может ошибаюсь). У Ромы Билык (Зверь) более надрывный голос и с "выплёвыванием слов" иногда бывает.



> без капли смущения замечает - ОН ЧТО, ТАКОЙ СТАРЫЙ?!!!!!


И серии "Мам! а ты и динозавров видела? :Grin: "



> не очень обычные заказы.


Прям в тонусе держат! :Ok:  Это же хорошо!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Северяночка (20.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Но у меня есть вопрос - почему она так плюётся, когда кипит?!!!!





> Просто это тебе больше забот, надо постоянно помешивать, чтобы не пригорело.


 :Aga: 




> Самое приятное, что справилась! Все остались довольны и даже денег дали


Ну вот,какой замечательный финал  :Ok: 




> ОН ЧТО, ТАКОЙ СТАРЫЙ?!!!!


Моя дочь иногда тоже такое выдает)))

----------


## Курица

> А мне тут всю неделю снится вода в разных её проявлениях, то океан бущующий, то трубы прорвало


Девы, а я

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Еленка1976 (20.09.2016), Северяночка (20.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Курица (20.09.2016), Северяночка (20.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




Всем привет! 
У нас уже холодно становится, хорошо хоть не дождливо пока))  

Вчера Варя веселила меня своей фантазией ( надеюсь :Blink: ) . Подходит и спрашивает - Бабушка, хочешь я расскажу, как у меня домовой рисунки украл? 
Ну, кто ж не хочет? Конечно, говорю, рассказывай. 

Далее рассказ Вари от первого лица))

- Мама уже спала, а я нет. Сидела и думала. ( на вопрос-  о чём? - глянула так, что я поняла, лучше не перебивать) . И тут домовой подбирается к моим рисункам! Я вскочила , а он как побежит, но я его поймала и отобрала все... кроме одного, самого красивого ( всё это сопровождалось ТАКИМИ эмоциями и жестами!!!) 

Спрашиваю - А как он выглядит? 

Задумалась немного - Маленький, меньше меня, да и меньше Хаськи ( Это Сашка на её языке :Grin: )  

Вот что хочешь, то и думай  :Meeting:

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.09.2016), Ольгия (21.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Какие смешные рассказы Варвары!!! Прямо от души поулыбалась! Всем привет!!! У нас тоже похолодало, даже не знаю в чем ходить теперь! 
Курочка, Ольгия - дай Бог вам здоровья, а то что нам посылают знаки я тоже верю! Долгой жизни и доооолгих радостей -вот что это значит! :)
 А еще я вышла на работу! Девочки... будто и не уходила. Такое чуство приятное - вся в делах и в работе... прямо парю!!! :) А еще к гонкам готовлюсь. в эти выходные уже. Страшно до ужаса, уже 38 автомобилей зарегистрировалось. Представляете!? Летом было от силы 20 (даже меньше наверное). Короче все в заботах! Вам желаю здоровья, в такую слякотную погоду!!! Обнимаювсех крепко -побежала в золушку поиграть :)

----------

Джина (22.09.2016), Курица (21.09.2016), Северяночка (23.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> У нас тоже похолодало, даже не знаю в чем ходить теперь!


А я сегодня надела шапку... :Tu:  Это всё, да? Зима недалече? 
Прогноз погоды  посмотрела - с 1 октября сплошной минус , а 3 или 4 уже -10 и здравствуй пуховичок :No2: 

Ладно, грех жаловаться, нас итак погода порадовала в сентябре как никогда! Так что, спасибо , не знаю уж кому там-ответственному за метеоусловия)))

Всем хорошего дня! 




> Такое чуство приятное - вся в делах и в работе... прямо парю!!! :)


Натусечка, рада за тебя! Многие с таким скрипом выходят после декрета))) А ты на полный рабочий день? 

Девочки, а я к вам с очередным социологическим опросом)) 

Напишите, пожалуйста :Tender: ,  что такое , по-вашему, шестое чувство? 
Очень надо!!!! 

Девочки, даже кто обычно не пишет - хоть одним словом, очень прошу :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> шестое чувство?


Это холодок по спине, в прямом смысле этого слова (для меня по крайней мере). Типо я чую кожей)))). А так же вроде это интуиция? Вот когда ощущаю этот предательский холодок, значит что-то делать не стоит, или нужно постоять или....ну много всяких "или".

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.09.2016), Северяночка (23.09.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Напишите, пожалуйста, что такое , по-вашему, шестое чувство?
> Очень надо!!!!


ИМХО, 6 чувство-это интуиция ."Чуйка". Подсказка Ангела-Хранителя)

ВСЕМ-доброго дня.
У меня выходной, за бортом -дождь и +9, на повестке дня-завтрашняя жемчужная свадьба... :Meeting: 
Улетела)

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.09.2016), Мэри Эл (26.09.2016), Северяночка (23.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

С ума сойти, десять дней нового года где?!!!

*Я, конечно, с задержкой, но всё же всех-всех-всех поздравляю с новым чудесным годом! 
Самое главное, что бы все были здоровы - и мы, и наши близкие; хорошо, чтоб и работа была по душе и в нужном количестве, 
чтобы любимые люди были рядом, чтобы друзья не подводили, настроение было отличное, погода солнечная и чудеса случались в нашей жизни, и , конечно, чтобы мир был , по возможности, спокойным ....*

Первая неделя нового года пролетела - только шапочку держи)))  У нас были жуткие морозы (-47 с ветром) , мы только один раз выбрались в кино с Сашей ( пройти три метра до такси мне хватило!!!!) . Даже дома был дубак... 
Но вот сегодня на работу и -22, без ветра, красота))

Новогоднюю ночь отработала восхитительно, на одном дыхании  с 23 до 4 утра время пролетело незаметно. Хотя в этом году я волновалась как-то особенно сильно, но надо сказать. что и провела ВСЁ что приготовила + импровизация одного конкурса, придуманного на ходу,а сами знаете, так бывает редко))) 
Но звездой праздника был мой Дедушка Мороз! Его оставили до 6 утра))))) И бесконечно с ним все фотографировались.

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Барановская Наталья (12.01.2017), Джина (14.01.2017), Мэри Эл (15.02.2017), Ольгия (10.01.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

> мы справили свою серебряную свадьбу)


Эля, я от души поздравляю с такой красивой датой)))) и пусть это серебро превратится через определённое количество в лет в золото))) ты неотразима))))

----------

Мэри Эл (15.01.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Прошел месяц...

И что, никто не заскучал?  Как грустно. Всё проходит в этой жизни. Прошло и это...

Даже некому сказать "до свидания" перед отъездом.  Ну да ладно! Всем здоровья и добра, скорейшего наступления весны, чтобы настроение на высоте , планов море, денег до фига))) И помните - в каждом из нас живет ребенок. Не забывайте покупать ему шоколадки. :Grin: 

Курочка, я буду 10 дней в Питере, не будешь ли там проездом? :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Курица (15.02.2017), Мэри Эл (15.02.2017), Славина (15.02.2017), Суперстар (15.02.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.02.2017)

----------


## Суперстар

Приветик всем пропавшим!!! Юль, хорошо тебе отдохнуть и расслабиться после своего Норильска. Я после 12 марта буду в Питере месяц.Ты на обратном пути будешь в Питере? Может Танюшка Курочка, Эллечка и Озорная наша подтянутся?



> , никто не заскучал? Как грустно. Всё проходит в этой жизни. Прошло и это...


Скучаю по всем... Отметьтесь все хоть парой фраз.
 Я привожу опять внучку на все лето, она уже мечтает об этом. Она думает, что у нас всегда тепло и лето :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Северяночка (15.02.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

Девчульки мои, пррривет!!! Все из Питера уже вернулись? 
Танюша моя, Курочка, с днюшкой тебя! С днём, который подарил тебя нам!!! Будь счастливаааааааа!!!

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Девчульки мои, пррривет!!!


Привет, *Гумочка!* Что ж, поговорю сама с собой... настраиваюсь на поездку в Ставрополь... будем оперировать Ивану-Царевичу глазик... во вторник стартуем...

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Привет, Гумочка! Что ж, поговорю сама с собой...


Леночка, здравствуй.
тут всё быльем поросло в темке... :Meeting: хорошо хоть ты тут потопталась)))травку примяла весеннюю..




> настраиваюсь на поездку в Ставрополь... будем оперировать Ивану-Царевичу глазик


связано это с ухудшением зрения или косметологический эффект операция преследует(снятие косоглазия)?



> во вторник стартуем...


Помоги вам Господи!
И чтобы вернулись уже обновлёнными и с хорошим настроением! :Aga:

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Леночка, здравствуй.
> тут всё быльем поросло в темке...хорошо хоть ты тут потопталась)))травку примяла весеннюю..
> 
> 
> связано это с ухудшением зрения или косметологический эффект операция преследует(снятие косоглазия)?
> 
> Помоги вам Господи!
> И чтобы вернулись уже обновлёнными и с хорошим настроением!


Привет, Танюш. Зрение, слава Богу, не падает. Будем просто постепенно убирать косоглазие... угол косоглазия большой, поэтому придётся делать не одну операцию... А у нас уже веснааа! Нарциссы распустились, солнышко припекает. Вчера вечером ходила в магазин, так всю дорогу наслаждались журавлиным курлыканьем, возвращаются Уже!

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Всем привет.А у нас весной и не пахнет.....У меня доча улетела в Турцию отдыхать,пишет-там в тени 23.Думаю,что купаться только в бассейне можно,да и то с подогревом(себя и бассейна...).У кого-то серебряная свадьба,а у нас в этом году было 30-жемчужная.Свадебное путешествие было в Таиланд.Правда жемчуг(очень хотела) не купила.....что-то зажопила....дорого!

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017), Суперстар (02.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Загляну и я на огонек)
Как обычно зашиваюсь на основной работе... заказов 0)) Мечтала,что на каникулах отдохну, но это в мечтах и осталось... 31 марта выиграли в КВН среди школ района ( 5 участвовало) и теперь просто не отрываясь сидеть  надо, т.к. нас от района подали участвовать в конкурсе Ленобласти "Школа года 2017". Начиная от документов всех и заканчивая видеороликом о школе и творческой защитой "Программы развития школы" на 20 минут... Пока не могу остановиться на концепции, думаю, что возьму сказочную тему по мультику.. вот как то так с приветом получилось))) :Meeting:

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Суперстар (02.04.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> заказов 0


а я в Великий Пост не беру заказы... так тоже маловато работы...Прорвёмся, не 41-й!

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017), Суперстар (02.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

Ну вот,Гумочка, ты написала, и темка ожила.
ПУСТЬ ВАМ попадутся самые чуткие и опытные врачи!!
Ангела-Хранителя вам в дорогу!



> Всем привет.А у нас весной и не пахнет.....


*Матильда 1967*, Свет, какие люди!!!!!!!!КАК редко ты бываешь теперь на форуме!!!
 КАК сынок твой? ВСЕ так же дурит  голову?)))) Не остепенился?



> Загляну и я на огонек)
> Как обычно зашиваюсь на основной работе... заказов 0))


Ничего) Ты выдержишь. Ты тайм-аут когда брала от школы))), помнится, скучала по ней,Эль)))

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (02.04.2017), Суперстар (02.04.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Ты тайм-аут когда брала от школы))), помнится, скучала по ней,Эль)))


Ага! Я то же помню!!!
Фсё! Анализы сданы, Справки собраны, упаковались! До связи!

----------

Мэри Эл (04.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Анализы сданы, Справки собраны, упаковались! До связи!


удачи вам и Бог в помощь! Чтобы врачи адекватные попали Ване!

----------

JaneVl (05.04.2017), Мэри Эл (04.04.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Анализы сданы, Справки собраны, упаковались! До связи!


Удачи тебе, Леночка и Иван-царевичу!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (04.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Справки собраны, упаковались! До связи!


До новых встреч в эфире) Удачи!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Дурит,Танюш,еще  КАК дурит.......Но сейчас опять на Севере,на работе.Господи!Хоть бы бабу какую нашел себе!!!!!!

----------

Курица (06.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Господи!Хоть бы бабу какую нашел себе!!!!!!


Да уж, мотивация-великое дело)))И поговорку про "ночную кукушку" никто не отменял.

----------


## Северяночка

Привет , мои дорогие девоньки! 
Как я рада , что вы хоть иногда сюда заглядываете )) 
Я уже нахожусь в финальной стадии нашего путешествия . Десять дней в Питере и две недели во Вьетнаме пролетели незаметно , но эмоций оставили море  :Grin: 
Сейчас мерзну в Омске. Еще десять дней и домой ! Там ,конечно, тоже не жарко ))) Но дом есть дом , соскучилась ! 
И по вам всем тоже - весна пришла , вылазьте из своих норок !!!

----------

JaneVl (07.04.2017), Мэри Эл (11.04.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

> две недели во Вьетнаме пролетели незаметно




А во Вьетнаме где была?Мы летали в 2016 в Ня Чанг.Понравилось.А тебе?

----------


## Курица

> Привет , мои дорогие девоньки!


привет,Юль!



> Я уже нахожусь в финальной стадии нашего путешествия . Десять дней в Питере и две недели во Вьетнаме


 :Yahoo: фига се у вас, девушка, длинный и насыщенный отпуск!!!



> Сейчас мерзну в Омске. Еще десять дней и домой !


это Сашина Родина, правильно я понимаю?




> дом есть дом , соскучилась !


понимаю тебе, классик не зря про "дым Отечества" писал, который (даже он!!!) "сладок и приятен"!




> весна пришла


 :Aga:  у нас  она такая (фото с 3 эт. маминого дома). Почки на черемухе уже вон какие!
[img]http://*********ru/13506011.jpg[/img]

----------

JaneVl (08.04.2017), Джина (11.04.2017), Мэри Эл (11.04.2017), Ольгия (12.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Из норки выползла))) реально выползла... уже вторую неделю на работе в школе по 12 часов + дома доделываем.. школа участвует в конкурсе "Школа года"... материала переработана куча огромная...., начиная от бумаг и заканчивая творческой защитой "образовательной программы!!!!!!! :Blink:  которая еще будет 21 апреля, а текст не успеваю раздать детям... будет Вовка в тридевятом царстве)))))) ролик о школе уже выложила , если будет интересно чуть позже выложу...идет рассказ о школе от имени здания - школы, как будто сама школа рассказывает о тех, кто там живет))))

----------

Курица (11.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Из норки выползла))) реально выползла... уже вторую неделю на работе в школе по 12 часов + дома доделываем..


сил, сил, адекватных "судей" и отдачи)Элечка!

----------

Мэри Эл (12.04.2017)

----------


## Джина

> если будет интересно чуть позже выложу...


Конечно, интересно!!! Буду ждать.




> школа участвует в конкурсе "Школа года"


Удачи вам!

----------

Мэри Эл (12.04.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет,  девицы-красавицы! 




> уже вторую неделю на работе в школе по 12 часов + дома доделываем.. школа участвует в конкурсе "Школа года"


Как интересно! Конечно, работы много , но оно того стоит)) Удачи вам!!! 




> Почки на черемухе уже вон какие!


Ах, какой аромат скоро будет :Tender:  Аи я купила парочку гиацинтов и в комнате лёгкий запах весны. Ну, хоть так))))





> это Сашина Родина, правильно я понимаю?


Правильно. Гостим у его родителей. Хотя, я тоже родом из Омска :Aga: 




> фига се у вас, девушка, длинный и насыщенный отпуск!!!


Ну дык :Blush2: 




> А во Вьетнаме где была?Мы летали в 2016 в Ня Чанг.Понравилось.А тебе?


Понравилось - не то слово! Я в полном восторге. А были мы на Фукуоке - это остров небольшой, там почти нет русских))))) И в целом народу не много. Все две недели температура была около +30, без ветра, но не чувствуется изнуряющей жары. Очень комфортно. Море спокойное, пляжи малолюдные. Объездили весь остров ( 50 на 25 км) на байке. Были в рыбацких деревушках, в парке аттракционов, в джунглях))) . Фруктов  всяких наелись . От солнца , конечно, защищались  - очки, головные уборы, крем со степенью не ниже 50! 
Огорчение одно - мало две недели! Но там без визы  только 15 дней и мы что-то решили не заморачиваться,  но в следующем году исправимся))) 
Сейчас фотки загружу несколько. А потом, когда приеду домой, может уже подробно расскажу, если интересно будет)))

----------

Джина (12.04.2017), Курица (12.04.2017), Мэри Эл (12.04.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/f5d94fe6b8cd3f7a4e9df20473b955f3bce8e0274643118.jpg[/IMG]
Подлетаем к острову.

Первая прогулка.
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/cc94a8e3d25d7c4632d1889c0a5050d9bce8e0274643119.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/96a6623d0ad2f8f188effbc20e1353f0bce8e0274643120.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/1917139065f6e58625085983df075c3abce8e0274643120.jpg[/IMG]

Суп Фо. Очень вкусны. И оооочень большие порции)))
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/66b929001e9062a893b95fa6177f661dbce8e0274643121.jpg[/IMG]

Фруктов много не бывает. Хочется всё и сразу))
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/a9587f89741a50526ad89476041994b6bce8e0274643122.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/26f27661377a88251f83d5d245e3dd8fbce8e0274643122.jpg[/IMG]

А так растёт кэшью. Яблочко тоже съедобное.
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/071ecc206ecf6b66b4e966d41ba5ab91bce8e0274643123.jpg[/IMG]

Первый раз на байке. За пол часа до этого момента орала "Саша не гони, Саша, помедленнее!!!!"
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/456e2b9f9f0f15ae1ce61e6ff2ac09b3bce8e0274643123.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Джина (12.04.2017), Еленка1976 (12.04.2017), Курица (12.04.2017), Мэри Эл (12.04.2017), Ольгия (24.04.2017), Славина (12.04.2017), Суперстар (12.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

А вокруг ДЖУНГЛИ! НАСТОЯЩИЕ)))

[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/c922c884887c66ca889067b8413c218bbce8e0274643124.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы уехали на самый север острова. Такой полудикий пляж))
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/6f668e2ee99dedf7603f463ac56b738abce8e0274643125.jpg[/IMG]

Это один из отелей , где мы отдыхали.
[IMG]http://f21.********info/org/1f07e5bc2bd5f702e7c3c070149ac721bce8e0274643125.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и куда я без цветочков? :Grin: 
[URL=http://i-fotki.info/][IMG]http://f21.********info/org/108c38f22c8342463786ca818edb6941bce8e0274643126.jpg[/IMG][/URL

----------

Джина (12.04.2017), Еленка1976 (12.04.2017), Курица (12.04.2017), Мэри Эл (12.04.2017), Ольгия (24.04.2017), Славина (12.04.2017), Суперстар (12.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.05.2017)

----------


## Славина

Юляш, ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО просто выглядите!!!  :Ok:  Очень интересно все)))

Леночка, мать царевича! Удачи вам с Ванечкой!!!

----------

Северяночка (12.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Леночка, мать царевича! Удачи вам с Ванечкой!!!


общалась с Леной-операция прошла очень удачно! результат превзошёл ожидания даже лечащего врача! Леночка уже к дому должны подъезжать!!!Слава Богу!



> Юляш, ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО просто выглядите!!! Очень интересно все)))


даааааааааааааааа!!!Северяночка, ты во Вьетнам ну ооочень хорошо с мужем вписалась! Фото отличные, большой размер только подчеркивает удивительную природу. И вроде юг, и не испепеляющая жара!!!
Напиши по секрету, сколько стоит такого рода отдых двухнедельный, а?

----------

Мэри Эл (12.04.2017), Северяночка (12.04.2017), Суперстар (12.04.2017)

----------


## Еленка1976

Юля,увидела фотографии,заглянула! Как красиво! Всем добрый день!

----------

Мэри Эл (12.04.2017), Северяночка (12.04.2017)

----------


## Джина

> операция прошла очень удачно! результат превзошёл ожидания даже лечащего врача! Леночка уже к дому должны подъезжать!


Замечательная новость!!!!!




> Сейчас фотки загружу несколько


Классно  :Ok:

----------

Северяночка (12.04.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Надеюсь, Ленуся появится и всё расскажет! Очень рада за них!!!!





> сколько стоит такого рода отдых двухнедельный, а?




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Как красиво! Всем добрый день!


Привет! 
А как тепло и вкусно пахнет :Tender: 

Вы представьте - мы из холодного Норильска прилетели в Питер для адаптации ( согласна, неудачный выбор, но так получилось), там замёрзли ещё больше :Grin: , потом перелёт в несолнечную вовсе Москву, а потом 9 часов полёта,  выходишь из аэропорта  - и на тебе! Оглушающее солнце, а воздух, иногда говорят - можно ложкой есть, так вот это был прям какой то нектар, который  НУЖНО есть))) При том, что это был район аэропорта большого города!!!!Когда прилетели на остров -  я совсем дар речи потеряла. А надо было объясняться с таксистами( которые и по английски нифига не понимали) и с девочками на ресепшен ... А про первый наш поход в ресторан можно написать небольшую повесть :Taunt:  с ёмким названием " моя твоя не понимает"

Там СОВСЕМ другой мир. Другой менталитет. Другие ценности... Но как мне там было хорошо!

----------

Джина (12.04.2017), Курица (12.04.2017), Славина (12.04.2017), Суперстар (12.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Северяночка*, Юлечка) по доброму немного завидую) очень красивые фотографии)) пока об отдыхе только  мечтаем...))

Девочки! спасибо всем за пожелание)) Очень хочется верить,что хватит сил  и качества для конкурентно способности ))

Текст сама придумывала, как и концепцию всего ролика) Закадровая озвучка тоже в моем исполнении ))) 

Вот наша школа) Добро пожаловать)

----------

Курица (12.04.2017), Ольгия (24.04.2017), Северяночка (12.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Текст сама придумывала, как и концепцию всего ролика) Закадровая озвучка тоже в моем исполнении )))


Классно придумала :Ok: 

И школа у вас красивая, мебель современная :Ok:

----------

Мэри Эл (12.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Джина*, Танюш) спасибо) это нам после реновации обновили все) сами нарадоваться (реально) не можем) все таки намного приятнее работать в таких условиях)

----------


## Гумочка

Дефффчонки, привееет! Вернулись! Но домашне-рабочая рутина затянула, капец! Напарница ушла в декрет, Пасха была на носу, юбилей-свадьба поджимали... жесть! Не знала за что хвататься... как Курочка, сказала, результат отличный. Не все изъяны исправлены (осталась небольшая вертикаль), но сразу и нельзя делать такой объём работы... теперь нужно закреплять результат тренажёрами.

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/13634332.jpg[/img][/IMG]
А жизнЯ прям кипит-бурлит в темке! Радует очень! 
Я вот самолёты панически боюсь с детства... а так бы тоже попутешествовала!

----------

JaneVl (02.05.2017), PAN (24.04.2017), Джина (23.04.2017), Мэри Эл (24.04.2017), Ольгия (24.04.2017), Северяночка (02.05.2017), Суперстар (24.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

*Гумочка*, Здоровья вам!!!!!

----------

Гумочка (08.05.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> теперь нужно закреплять результат тренажёрами.


Потихоньку все наладится) выздоравливайте!

Девочки) наш результат 3 тура ( остался еще один- пассивный для нас) , выступление на конкурсе Школа года, надо было творчески представить образовательную программу, мы решили,что будем только о том говорить , чем мы отличаемся от всех других школ, ведь учат все, а что есть уу нас такого, чего нет у других вы посмотрите))) понятно что обо всем за 20 минут сложно рассказать, но мы старались)

----------

JaneVl (02.05.2017), Джина (28.04.2017), Курица (24.04.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

Спасибо девчонки! Будем надеяться... А у нас сегодня первый гром был... с градом... а завтра на кладбище надо сходить... грязищщща будееет...

----------


## Мэри Эл

Для мужа с дочкой приготовили ролик) не удержались - уже показали ему)))) день пожарной охраны 30, но мы не утерпели))

----------

JaneVl (02.05.2017), Джина (28.04.2017), Курица (08.05.2017), Танюша35 (28.04.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Для мужа с дочкой приготовили ролик)


замечательный подарок  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Мэри Эл (29.04.2017)

----------


## Танюша35

> Для мужа с дочкой приготовили ролик)


Очень душевно!!! Прям мурашки бегали от проникновенной песни и видео ряда. Браво!!! :Ok:  :Thank You:

----------

Мэри Эл (29.04.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Джина*, 
*Танюша35*, Девочки , спасибо)  :Blush2:  как не пыталась отредактировать свой кусочек, где пою, никак не подстроить под видеоряд, снимали на телефон и скорость разной оказалась, уже несколько раз переписывала, все равно видно что расходится звук с губами, а у дочки хорошо встало видео в трек..)))

----------


## Северяночка

> Вернулись!


Леночка, очень рада за вас! Здоровья и сил для достижения цели. Всё получится)))





> выступление на конкурсе Школа года, надо было творчески представить образовательную программу,


Вы молодцы! Такой творческий коллектив.  :Ok: 
И ролик для мужа - классный подарок. 





> А жизнЯ прям кипит-бурлит в темке! Радует очень!


Я тоже очень рада, что народ появляется здесь! Прям соскучилась по душевным посиделкам! 

Я вот уже почти две недели дома. Как будто  и не уезжала ))) На улице становится все холоднее и холоднее. Приехали было -9, потом -12, а сегодня уже -18!!! Где логика? :Blink:  
Зато, пока нас не было, была отличная погода -0-5 , они тут месяц кайфовали в тепле - такое впечатление, что май с мартом местами поменялись  :Grin: 

Вчера общалась с Наташей Барановской ( а то потерялась она совсем) . Как всегда, наша девочка вся в делах и заботах, говорит, что по всем скучает и обещала появиться по возможности. 

ps: Думала, что хуже чем у нас был, интернет работать не может... ан нет, оказывается может! Кто нибудь  мне объяснит, почему во всей стране  безлимиты и сумасшедшая скорость, а у нас год от года всё хуже и хуже?!!!!

----------

JaneVl (02.05.2017), Мэри Эл (02.05.2017)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Доброе утро мои дорогие друзья подруженьки! Я с Вами! Извените, что я так долго не смогла Вам писать, много чего за это время произошло, о неприятном не будем, а вот о хорошем могу Вас и себя порадовать. За два года успела перенести две операции, вновь устроилась на работу в детский садик на 1,5 ставки, хожу без клюшечки, а три недели родился у нас внучок Артём.Так что я бабушка стала во второй раз. Надеюсь всё нас будет хорошо. Сейчас готовимся в саду к выпускам. у меня в этом году 2 выпуска. Пока ещё не готово, но думаю за две недели будет всё о кей!
Девочки , подскажите пожалуйста ссылку где есть музыка флешмоб для родителей на выпускном, или ссылку программу где можно обрезать музыку .

----------

Мэри Эл (03.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

> вновь устроилась на работу в детский садик на 1,5 ставки, хожу без клюшечки,


 :Ok: 




> а три недели родился у нас внучок Артём.


 :Ok: 

Валечка, у тебя замечательные новости!!!! Очень рада за тебя!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> а три недели родился у нас внучок Артём.


Поздравляю) Здоровья малышу и родителям)



> вновь устроилась на работу


тоже хорошее дело))) молодец!

----------


## Гумочка

Всем привет! С Великим праздником вас, мои дорогие!!! Самое главное - мира и добра!!! У нас вечером Факельное шествие, открытие Стены Памяти, Смотр строя и песни школьников... завтра - митинг и концерт! Насыщенная сельская культурная жизнь, не так ли?

----------

Мэри Эл (08.05.2017), Ольгия (08.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

Здравствуйте всем!!!!!Особенно рада Вале, которая так давно не заходила)))



> ссылку где есть музыка флешмоб для родителей на выпускном


о чем это-не имею понятия, не помогу, увы)



> ссылку программу где можно обрезать музыку .


https://audiorez.ru/ 
попробуй тут,Валюш.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

PAN (08.05.2017), Валентина Сысуева (08.05.2017), Джина (08.05.2017), Мэри Эл (08.05.2017), Ольгия (08.05.2017), Северяночка (08.05.2017), Танюша35 (18.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

> С Великим праздником вас, мои дорогие!!! Самое главное - мира и добра!!!


да!!!!!!!Это самое главное!
А мы и в Волгоград съездили-на Мамаев Курган.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

PAN (08.05.2017), Валентина Сысуева (08.05.2017), Джина (08.05.2017), Мэри Эл (08.05.2017), Ольгия (08.05.2017), Северяночка (08.05.2017), Танюша35 (18.05.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

С праздником!

[img]http://*********ru/13846056.png[/img]

----------

Джина (09.05.2017), Мэри Эл (11.05.2017), Северяночка (09.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

*С праздником!!! Мирного неба над нашими головами!!!!*

----------

Мэри Эл (11.05.2017), Ольгия (09.05.2017), Северяночка (09.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

*Гумочка*, Лена, как у вас с малышом дела?
Главное -пусть Ванечка хоть медленно-но уверенно идет на поправку.
И всё и везде ладится!

----------


## Матильда 1967

СПАСИБО!!!!!Тысячу раз спасибо за поздравления с юбилеем!До слез...

----------


## Гумочка

> А мы и в Волгоград съездили-на Мамаев Курган.


О даааа!!! Я вами полюбовалась и порадовалась!





> Гумочка, Лена, как у вас с малышом дела?
> Главное -пусть Ванечка хоть медленно-но уверенно идет на поправку.
> И всё и везде ладится!


Ой, Танюш, спасибо за беспокойство! Пока всё хорошо, Слава Богу!!! Носим очки, окклюзия 3:1 (3 дня - на оперированый глаз, 1 день на здоровый), через месяц ехать на курс тренажёров для глаз. В июне поедем на приём в Ставрополь, "будут посмотреть" как глазик... учим картинки, чтобы врач смог проверить остроту зрения... Вот такой расклад...

[img]http://*********ru/14014788.jpg[/img]

----------

mar16 (15.05.2017), Джина (15.05.2017), Курица (15.05.2017), Мэри Эл (15.05.2017), Ольгия (15.05.2017), Северяночка (16.05.2017), Танюша35 (18.05.2017)

----------


## mar16

Добрый день, девочки1
Зашла на форум, зашла сюда поздороваться. Все живы-здоровы, очень рада.
И Ванечке - чтобы все операции прошли результативно.

----------

Курица (15.05.2017), Мэри Эл (15.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Пока всё хорошо, Слава Богу!!!


по другому и быть не может у Ивана-царевича!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Пока всё хорошо, Слава Богу!!! Носим очки, окклюзия 3:1 (3 дня - на оперированый глаз, 1 день на здоровый), через месяц ехать на курс тренажёров для глаз.


ОТЛИЧНЫЕ новости, Гумочка.

----------


## Гумочка

Спасибо, девчонки, мои дорогие! Таааак переживаю... Но с такой поддержкой и участием НАМНОГО ЛЕГЧЕ!!!
Всем доброго ночера!

----------


## Северяночка

> Вот такой расклад...


Молодцы. Все хорошо и будет ещё лучше, держу за вас кулачки! 




> зашла сюда поздороваться.


 И  тебе большой привет! :Grin: 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Джина (16.05.2017), Мэри Эл (16.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Джина (16.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Джина (16.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Северяночка (16.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Курица (16.05.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> У нас в семье - мальчик


Юлечка) представляю))) мы сынулю по книжкам "делали"))) 7 месяцев тоже ходила уверенная ,что мальчик, потом два УЗИ и у нас "девочка" Влада)))но когда выскочил все- таки мальчик  :Yahoo: ..... радости моей не было предела))) так что только когда увидит свет Божий будет точно ясен пол)))) Пусть всё складывается как надо)))

 Мне Василек тоже нравится, да и к Васе тоже можно привыкнуть))))  :Aga:

----------

Северяночка (17.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Эх, девоньки, весна нынче нас не хочет совсем баловать... Да и у вас тоже не огонь, насколько я понимаю :Yes4: 
Но такой холод даже для нас через чур - -15, да еще сильный северный ветер, пуховик не спасает...

Напишите что-нибудь тёплое, солнечное :Tender: 
Или фотографии оптимистичные что ли киньте? Тань ( Джина) , у вас там не зацвела ещё сирень-черёмуха? 

Решила я тут всю семью перевести на ПП. С овощами у нас не очень, поэтому решила  для начала исключить всяко жирно-жаренное, но ! мужчины мои не могут без мяса и я вместо разного рода поджарок и запеканий  стала его варит. Просто в небольшом количестве воды, с добавлением лука и морковки ( не пережаренных!)  
Оказалось очень вкусно. Более того - экономия времени :Aga:  
Думаю, что бы ещё упростить в процессе готовки?  

Поделитесь идейками, если есть)))

----------


## Джина

> у вас там не зацвела ещё сирень-черёмуха?


Сирень отцвела практически.

Могу показать себя и свою Настю на фоне нашей зелени. Фотки вчерашние



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Мэри Эл (20.05.2017), Северяночка (18.05.2017), Танюша35 (18.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

> Могу показать себя и свою Настю на фоне нашей зелени.


Ах, аж глаз радуется))) А цветов столько кто вам надарил, если не секрет? :Grin: 

У нас , кстати, сегодня потеплело - -6 и почти без ветра! Красота :Tender:  
так что, если ещё кто поделится солнышком, совсем тепло будет! 

В понедельник мама из Сочи приезжает, думали привезет тепла, а у них там дожди-дожди...

Ходила на днях с Катёнком и Сашей в поликлинику. Был день здорового ребёнка и детворы возроста от 0 до 3 лет было предостаточно. К педиатру то прошли по времени быстро, а на прививку пришлось посидеть минут 40. Так вот все дети  сидели рядом с родителями или топали туда сюда по коридору. Вышла наша Саша , осмотрелась и давай со всеми знакомиться. У неё были с собой ведёрко и грабли ( не знаю почему именно это она взяла :Taunt: ) , так она всем предложила поиграть ими. А потом каким то образом собрала толпу детей и бегала в догоняшки. Даже мальчик лет 4, который сидел и ныл , подорвался играть с малышнёй... Из этой толпы родители с трудом забирали детей, чья очередь подошла))) 
Одна мамаша сказала Кате - у вашей девочки явно организаторский способности! 
( А я сижу и думаю , в кого бы это ? :Grin:  :Meeting: ) 
Но самое смешное было то, что Саша периодически подбегала к мальчику лет 13, который сидел в другой кабинет, и разглядывала его, судя по взгляду , раздумывала как бы и его включить в веселье :Taunt:

----------

Курица (18.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

> А цветов столько кто вам надарил, если не секрет?


это один и тот же букет, только он тяжелый и несли по очереди, я в кафе, дочь на обратном пути)))) Это мне муж в честь серебряной свадьбы подарил, которую мы отметили 16 мая.




> судя по взгляду , раздумывала как бы и его включить в веселье


 :Taunt:  :Ok: 




> А я сижу и думаю , в кого бы это ?


Прям заинтриговала :Vah: . И, правда, в кого это она пошла? :Taunt:

----------

Северяночка (18.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

> то мне муж в честь серебряной свадьбы подарил,


О! Мои поздравления! Красивая дата :Tender:  
А ещё фоточки есть?  :Blush2:

----------

Джина (18.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

> А ещё фоточки есть?


Юляш, мы тихо, по -семейному))) Насмеялись, навспоминались, Насте понарассказывали))) И это был тот редкий случай, когда у мужа выходной совпал с праздником.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Гумочка (18.05.2017), Мэри Эл (20.05.2017), Ольгия (18.05.2017), Северяночка (19.05.2017), Танюша35 (18.05.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Представляете? У нас в семье - мальчик


Ещё КАК представляю!!! Пацаны - это КРУТО!!! Будучи беременной Ванюшей, я хотела девочку... а внутри переживала... что я буду делать с девчонкой-то,а? С пацаном вроде как привычней уже!!! Видать, сильно переживала, поэтому получился пацан!
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!!! Завтра семинар и экзамен по ТБ! капец, только наша диреХторша может измываться над бедными библиотекарями!!!
Кстати, я тут на днях давала интервью целому !!! настоящему!!! корреспонденту!!! Выйдет в свет статья обо мне ко Дню библиотек, вот так вот!

----------

Северяночка (19.05.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Выйдет в свет статья обо мне ко Дню библиотек, вот так вот!


классно!!! Ты у нас звезда!!!! Не забудь нам показать статью, почитаем с удовольствием!!!




> Пацаны - это КРУТО!!


У моей сестры два мальчика. Хотелось, конечно, вторую девочку, даже имя подбирала. Но не получилось)))) Сама говорит теперь, что мальчики это классно и что с девочкой делать, она понятия не имеет)))

----------

Гумочка (21.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

> целому !!! настоящему!!! корреспонденту!!!


 Ух ты! Надеюсь, все ударения правильно ставила?  :Grin:  ( шучу)
А ты в каком отделе работаешь?  Много ли у вас посетителей? 
Я сама часто хожу в библиотеку - просто взять книжки почитать)) А как кому скажу - была в библиотеке - смотрят как на динозавра, типа интернетом не умею пользоваться! 
А я люблю именно книги. В отпуск поехала, зять подарил очень хорошую электронную книжку, накачала всего туда и читала  в самолёте, на пляже , в отеле, удобно, легко, но как только приехала домой, сразу побежала в библиотеку :Grin: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Джина

> А как кому скажу - была в библиотеке - смотрят как на динозавра, типа интернетом не умею пользоваться!


 :Taunt: 




> А я люблю именно книги.


я тоже именно книги люблю.

----------


## Танюша35

> Я сама часто хожу в библиотеку -


Я тоже в библиотеке работаю... :Laie 21: только в детской. 
Детки уже не те, что мы были раньше. Сча стоят ручки сложив, и ждут когда им книжки по списку соберёшь. Хотя некоторые любят копошиться сами. Читают! Некоторые правда только за бумажным носителем приходят, им уже за это учителя 5 ставят)))
А родители, так те вообще страх благоговейный испытывают перед нами :Taunt:  видимо с тех времен, когда сидели бабули строгие. Сейчас молодых и креативных библиотекарей много, и анимации много делаем. Сейчас называемся "детский библиотечно-информационный центр". А читальный зал называется - "досугово-развивающий зал", где дети играют в настольные игры, делают уроки (!), и просто общаются.
Случай один был: 
Папашка стоит в стороне, дочь выбирает книгу, я ему предлагаю тоже пройти, посмотреть и выбрать что-то себе (небольшой фонд взрослой литературы имеется), а он-то и рассказал мне про страх оставшийся с детства. 
Когда бабули-библиотекари поверх очков грозным голосом спрашивали, читал ли книгу? и требовали пересказ....А он типо прогулял на улице, книгу даже в руки не брал))) 
И кстати таких много людей старой закалки. Шикают на детей, когда те что-то в голос обсуждают, до сих пор у всех в мозгу "тишина должна быть в библиотеке!".
А мы не запрещаем общение! 



> я люблю именно книги


Юль, тоже люблю шуршание книжки, перелистнуть страничку, перечитать отрывок понравившийся...В электронной не айс.
Только вот читать некогда! Планы...только дома перед сном чуток читать могу.

----------

Джина (20.05.2017), Мэри Эл (20.05.2017), Северяночка (20.05.2017), Суперстар (22.05.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Всем привет!А мы вчера с мужем ездили на открытие фестиваля театрального.Смотрели в кукольном театре спектакль для взрослых "Мертвые души".Мне понравилось.Очень!
[img]http://*********net/9360863m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/9347551m.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (22.05.2017), Джина (20.05.2017), Мэри Эл (20.05.2017), Суперстар (22.05.2017), Танюша35 (21.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

> Детки уже не те, что мы были раньше.


Я в детстве очень любила библиотеку. У нас была , как сейчас помню, имени Саши Петряева :Yes4:  В руки давали по 4 книжки, но мне разрешали больше, потому что читала очень быстро. Никогда не спрашивали пересказ  :Grin: 
Кстати, любила библиотеки за особый запах и ТИШИНУ! Что разговаривать надо было  в пол голоса... А какая гордость была, когда из детского отдела меня перевели во взрослый)) О! Я там первый раз часа три провела и себе заметки всё делала, что когда возьму почитать... 
Нынче у меня такое состояние было, когда в Питере зашла в книжный магазин ( на Невском,по-моему) , 2 этажа счастья...муж меня оттуда вывел только через 1,5 часа :Taunt:  И то с обещанием, что все что хочу, закажем  на сайте этого магазина из Норильска! 
Но оказалось, что на сайте книги существенно дороже... :Tu: 

Есть у нас во дворе мужик,  с которым мы частенько встречались раньше и даже не здоровались, ну вот не знаю почему :Meeting:  Я про него думала, что он " пафосный мудак" , а он про меня видимо тоже что-то не очень лестное - кроссовки, рюкзак, наушники в ушах - для него я была какой то гопницей  :Taunt: 
И тут мы встречаемся в библиотеке!!!  Да ещё и у одной полки :Vah:  У меня взгляд " О! Ты читать умеешь?!"  :Taunt:  
Разулыбались, пообщались, теперь всегда здороваемся :Ok:  




> Только вот читать некогда!


Честно сказать, я никогда не верила в эту фразу!!! Потому что как бы я не была занята, для чтения найти пол часа - час, могу всегда. Иначе я просто не отдохну))) 




> А мы вчера с мужем ездили на открытие фестиваля театрального


Молодцы! Это довольно необычно. 

Всем  хорошего дня.

----------

sa-sha76 (22.05.2017), Гумочка (21.05.2017), Мэри Эл (22.05.2017), Славина (25.05.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Песня юбиляра.mp3

Вот выставляю песню,которую я пела сама......душой.Это записывала в муз.школе.

----------


## Матильда 1967

Похоже,что не получилось.....
Еще разПесня юбиляра.mp3

----------

Джина (22.05.2017), Курица (21.05.2017), Суперстар (22.05.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Ты у нас звезда!!!! Не забудь нам показать статью, почитаем с удовольствием!!!


Обязательно покажу!




> А ты в каком отделе работаешь? Много ли у вас посетителей?


Я работаю заведующей сельской библиотекой. У нас есть детский и взрослый абонемент. Обслуживаем около 1400 абонентов. Читают, в основном, младшие, средние школьники и пользователи от 40 лет... старшеклассников практически не видим... молодёжь и юношество тоже обходится без наших услуг!!! тихий ужас, короче...
Девчонки, вы меня прям обрадовали!!! Значит, нас не так уж и мало!!! Ну, тех, читающих бумажные книги!!! Я в школе, в буквальном смысле слова, перечитала всю библиотеку!!! Дома читала постоянно! Тётя, воспитывавшая меня, запрещала читать... мол, глаза портишь... А я, сделаю все домашние дела - и бегом за книжку! Она всё причитала, училась бы шить лучше!

[img]http://*********ru/14081796.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/14067460.jpg[/img]

Вот так он меня запечатлел... неожиданно... пришёл без предупреждения... даже накраситься не успела... ну ничего...

----------

&Strekoza& (03.06.2017), sa-sha76 (22.05.2017), Джина (22.05.2017), Курица (21.05.2017), Леди N (22.05.2017), Мэри Эл (22.05.2017), Ольгия (22.05.2017), Северяночка (22.05.2017), Славина (25.05.2017), Суперстар (22.05.2017), Танюша35 (22.05.2017)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Пропажу примите? Просмотрела коротенько ваши посты. Девчонки молодцы, усе успеваете... И читать и отдыхать, просто молодцы! Фоточки отличные! курочка все краше смотрю! Вот он вечный двигатель, из за которого жизнь продлевается. А у нас полный абзац. Дома телые полы делаем, уже месяц у мамы живем. Нервов уже не хватает, но мы держимся. Школу заканчиваем, вроде неплохо и дождаться не можем каникул. Старший с английским воюет, как я говорила, чуть ли не сбегает из школы из за этого урока. С директором говорила, он сказал других учителей нет, ваше право писать во все инстанции. Он даже на уроке сам сидел, и все было отлично, зато на следующий раз она оторвалась на детках наших. Короче истеричка... Наш мелкий растет и радует нас, уже много что говорим. Похож на Санечку нашего, даже голос похож. Что еще. Самое главное забыла, я сменила работу. Теперь я ведущий инспектор центра занятости населения. Там для меня условия лучшие и коллектив маленький. Все мои культуровские начальники и директора, потому у нас малина! Я очень рада! Вот такие у нас новости! Жива, здорова и все хорошо! Давно не заходила на форум, потому что комп мой отживает последние дни. Еще и пароль забыла, еле нашла.К тому же мышки нет, а тачем пользоваться неудобно. Всем желаю здоровья, Ванечке здорового зрения! Держу кулачки за него! Пусть ваши ножки ручки и прочие части тела будут крепки и здоровы! Пусть ваши детки будут радостны и счастливы, а в вашем доме будет все отлично! Крепко вас обнимаю! До связи!

----------

JaneVl (26.05.2017), Джина (22.05.2017), Курица (22.05.2017), Маша Ручьева (22.05.2017), Мэри Эл (22.05.2017), Ольгия (22.05.2017), Северяночка (23.05.2017), Славина (25.05.2017), Суперстар (22.05.2017), Танюша35 (22.05.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Песня юбиляра.mp3

----------

Валентина Сысуева (29.05.2017), Славина (25.05.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет, девочки! 
Вот уже всего один день остался до наступления лета... Хорошо же?  :Aga:  И фиг с ним, что непогода, главное настроение! 
У меня вот детвора ( Кроме Ани) уехали в отпуск на два месяца. Правда, как приехали там сразу похолодало :Taunt:  ( ну, прости, Челябинск) 
А мы вот теперь с Сашей вдвоём вечера коротаем... ( Аня если не на работе, то спит)  
Так вот про настроение. Решила я создать себе весенний образ и соответственно, настроение. И что я сделала? Правильно. Пошла в салон красоты. Говорю, хочу изменений! Подстричь чёлку, покраситься необычно, объем сделать и т.д. 
И что вы думаете? Мастер посмотрела на мои волосы и говорит- у вас замечательный цвет волос, не надо его портить,  чёлка вам не нужна, потому что у вас красивый лоб без прыщей и морщин,  объем делать у корней не надо , потому что волос  сильно травмируется от этого. 
И что? Помыла голову, массажик, масочка, подстригла пару см и отправила домой))
Вот хожу теперь и думаю, то ли мастер  ленивая, то ли я так хорошо выгляжу :Taunt: 

Ещё меня пригласили поучаствовать в городском поэтическом турнире. Три дня думала. Там пять этапов, думаю, вдруг  вылечу в первом, вот  обидно будет! А потом решила - пофиг!  Не оценят и не надо))  У меня есть итак свои поклонники :Grin:  Короче, сегодня дала своё согласие  :Victory:

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.05.2017), Гумочка (02.06.2017), Джина (30.05.2017), Курица (30.05.2017), Мэри Эл (04.06.2017), Ольгия (03.06.2017), Славина (30.05.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Ещё меня пригласили поучаствовать в городском поэтическом турнире. Три дня думала. Там пять этапов, думаю, вдруг вылечу в первом, вот обидно будет! А потом решила - пофиг! Не оценят и не надо)) У меня есть итак свои поклонники Короче, сегодня дала своё согласие


вот и правильно,Юль.
Надо уметь выводить себя из зоны комфорта, чтобы было интереснее жить!
Вот и я себя заставила писать каждый день!
Для этого даже деньги заплатила за участие в проекте "Я ПИШУ".
И-как результат-каждый день я по рассказику выставляю на свою стенку  в ВК)!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.05.2017), Гумочка (02.06.2017), Джина (30.05.2017), Мэри Эл (04.06.2017), Ольгия (03.06.2017), Северяночка (30.05.2017), Славина (30.05.2017)

----------


## Славина

> Надо уметь выводить себя из зоны комфорта, чтобы было интереснее жить!
> Вот и я себя заставила писать каждый день!


Вот какие вы молодцы и стимуляторы какие!!! Действительно, мы привыкли жить в зоне своего комфорта (какое словосочетание замечательное))) и не хотим что-то менять или ворчим, когда обстоятельства складываются не так, как нам удобно, но ведь, это движение, это жизнь, это здорово!!! Так что дерзайте, пишите, творите, это 100% напрасным не будет. Беру пример с вас!  :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.05.2017), Гумочка (02.06.2017), Курица (30.05.2017), Мэри Эл (04.06.2017), Северяночка (30.05.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот хожу теперь и думаю, то ли мастер ленивая, то ли я так хорошо выгляжу


 :Taunt:

----------


## Гумочка

> Три дня думала.


Настоящая женщина!




> Вот и я себя заставила писать каждый день!


Главное- мотивация!




> Беру пример с вас!


Придётся быть четвёртой и присоединиться к этой троице!!! На что бы себя замотивировать, а?
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! На носу День соцработника... думаю над сценарием...

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Настоящая женщина!
> 
> 
> Главное- мотивация!
> 
> 
> Придётся быть четвёртой и присоединиться к этой троице!!! На что бы себя замотивировать, а?
> Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! На носу День соцработника... думаю над сценарием...


Поделись, если накопаешь что интересное...а я тебе...мало..но есть кое что...редкий заказ

----------


## Курица

> На носу День соцработника... думаю над сценарием...


Соцзащита-это не тз этой ли оперы?
Ну, на всякий случай, даю ссыль на темку форумскую: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129862

----------


## мотрий Инна

Девчонки, милые , добрые, теплые, родные!
 Сегодня , сидя за компом, почувствовала необходимость просто задушить кого то в объятьях)))шучу)
поняла, что хочу  ХОЧУ  зайти на ин-ку, почитать, посмотреть, пообщаться...
Коротенечко о времени, которое здесь отсутствовала... 
решала проблемы, что то читала , изучала, поняла сегодня, что с 1 января прошло у же 5 месяцев ! 5 месяцев, Карл! а я до сих пор не сделала и малюсенького шага к тому , что загадывала  в Новый Год. Если нарисовать человечка и представить, что это я , то его всего доверху можно заполнить проблемами. всякими всякими. проблемами мужа, дочери, сына, рабочими, еще какими то . и все эти проблемы  начали вытеснять меня из меня с такой скоростью, что я сама не заметила, как под ними, под всеми этими проблемами меня осталось с ноготок..
говорю с молодыми о датах свадеб о том, что они хотят там увидеть..  и смотрю на себя со стороны.  как говорю, что им сказала не так, что надо добавить. мне иногда кажется, что еще совсем чуть чуть и можно бодрым шагом идти искать отделение психоневрологического диспансера .
самое удивительное, что какие то безумные желания за это время исполнились с такой скоростью, что и удивиться не успела, а какие то, которые хотела больше всего чо бы исполнились, лежат в пыли под ногами и прорасти не могут...
 :Drag 03:  :Drag 03:  :Drag 03: 
 вас всех)))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.06.2017), Матильда 1967 (29.06.2017), Северяночка (06.06.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.06.2017), Джина (06.06.2017), Курица (06.06.2017), Мэри Эл (07.06.2017), Ольгия (04.07.2017), Славина (06.06.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

> поняла, что хочу ХОЧУ зайти на ин-ку, почитать, посмотреть, пообщаться...


Привет, Иннусь! 
Раз возникают такие желания, значит не всё ещё потерянно! :Ok:   Надо отвлекаться от проблем и работы,  получать удовольствие  от каких то простых вещей.  Иногда просто поговорить с другим человеком на темы не касающиеся работы и семьи. 
Кто-то советует отвлечься на чужие проблемы, но я считаю. что это не совсем то.  
Заходи сюда почаще. Будем болтать о чем-то приятном и неожиданном :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.06.2017)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.06.2017), Мэри Эл (07.06.2017), Северяночка (06.06.2017)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> В следующем году ещё пойду.


Ну никто и не сомневался! Обязательно! 




> доверху можно заполнить проблемами. всякими всякими.


Как иногда говорят, надо выйти из зоны комфорта, чтобы почувствать реальную ситуацию в которой находишься! Но главное что есть цель, смело к ней иди, не можешь -ползи, не можешь-ляг в ее направлении.  :Taunt: 

Всем привет! Девчонки неужели лето?! У нас жара прямо ах! Опять за 40 на солнце, из дома выходить не хочется. Юль, как там у вас на севере? Греетесь? 
Представляете - нежданно негаданно прилетела мне свабдя! Долго не думала и согласилась. Уже 3 года прошло как последнюю вела. Невеста не была ранее ни на одной свадьбе и каждому моему слову радуется. Наверное это хорошо когда не привередливые?! В общем очень волнуюсь, но надеюсь что квалификцию не потеряла. Вы же верите в меня, правда? 
Скажите мне мои дорогие ведущие, как вы в жару рабтаете? Именно в жару! Надеюсь что в кафе будет кондер, но все таки... ориентироваться на уличные игры?! Придумывать выходы с циганочкой на улицу? В общем, думаю... Всех крепко обнимаю!!!

----------

Курица (18.06.2017), Маша Ручьева (19.06.2017), Северяночка (20.06.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет всем-всем!




> Юль, как там у вас на севере? Греетесь?


 Относительно))) В субботу была свадьба, ребятам повезло - было солнышко и градусов 15. До этого дожди и +5. В воскресение опять дождь и холодина с обещанием такой же недели. НО! В понедельник, опа, +19 т соооооолнышко ( на минуточку- мой день рождения :Girl Blum2: , подарки и поздравления принимаю ещё неделю  :Blush2:  :Taunt: )
Сегодня опять дождик был с утра, но вроде тепло, а к обеду и подсохло на улочках. Ах да! Деревья , наконец-то,  чуть-чуть позеленели, почечки чуток распустились))



> нежданно негаданно прилетела мне свабдя!


Классно! Уверена, всё будет огонь :Ok: 

Свадьба моя субботняя  очень меня волновала, так как молодые были уже на ПЯТИ моих свадьбах , ну и часть гостей соответственно тоже + были мои бывшие молодожёны. Короче пришлось изобретать велосипед. Сперва думала искать всё новое, а потом решила, что новое это хорошо забытое старое или чуть переделанное старое, и так у меня душевно некоторые моменты зашли, которые я уже лет пять не делала! 
Я даже вспомнила поговорку " лучшее враг хорошего" и решила, что мы иногда усложняем  сам себе жизнь там, где  совсем не надо...
А вот первая июльская свадьба меня поставила в тупик, точнее запросы невесты. Она хотела лотерею и сказку. Причём те, которые были лет 7 назад! Ну с лотереей я разобралась - нашла чем заменить и убедила невесту, а вот со сказкой пока беда... Я уже сто лет не делала. И даже удалила все, что были. 
Может, у кого есть аудио про  коня? Или что-то более приличное? 
Просто у невесты это третья свадьба, а у жениха первая. Вот она и хочет показать ему " всё лучшее сразу" :Taunt: 

А в эту субботу  на свадьбе родителей  и свидетелей не будет, а всё что можно надо продать...н-да :Meeting: 

Всем адекватных клиентов и теплого лета :Grin:

----------

Барановская Наталья (28.06.2017), Маша Ручьева (01.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.07.2017)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Свадьба моя субботняя очень меня волновала, так как молодые были уже на ПЯТИ моих свадьбах , ну и часть гостей соответственно тоже + были мои бывшие молодожёны. Короче пришлось изобретать велосипед.


Даже не представляю какой, это был велосипед! 

Теперь расскажу про свою свадьбу. Подготовка шла туго, поскольку заказ получила дней за 13 до свадьбы. На встрече с невестой оказалось, что и выкуп тоже мой. Благо сценарий был, всего один раз проводила лет 5 назад. Я его подремонтирвала и успокоилась. С этим все готово. Теперь сценарий свадьбы.  За несколько ночей довела до ума, реквизит приготовила и вроде все в порядке. Но подвох появился откуда не ждали. Мой комп отживает последние дни, в ремонт уже сдавали, причину не нашли. Короче,с моего компа музыку надо сначала на мою электронку сказачать и отправить на адрес электронки  супруга (его комп стоит в другой комнате). И в день свадьбы, я расслабилась (потеряла квалификацию видать) после выкупа приехала и пока все перепроверила время ушло. Я давай музыку кидать. Вроде было немного, но очень тяжелый файлик. За час до... я заволновалась, давай частями копировать и отправлять. Короче, вместо 16.30 я приехала к кафе к 16.50 (первый раз за все время ПОЧИ опоздала). А молодые как назло уже давно накатались, но не было жениха и еще пару гостей когда я приехала. Ну мы быстренько все развернули, мне хватило этих 10 минут чтоб все разложить и всех построить.  Когда зашли все в зал, оказалось, что с музыкой беда. А поскольку они решили просить брата музыкалить,  а тот видать первый раз...  в общем. Он за 1,5 часа туда приехал и не мог ничего сообразить, даже попросить не мог, хотя там были помощники. Музыку на ходу перделывала, под татрские музыки проводила конкурсы, короче было весело! За 7 часов мои гости раза 3 выходили танцевать минут на 5 (по скудности музыки) и 5 раз выходили на улицу, воровали невесту, туфлю и танцевали под музыку в машине. Остальное время я не затыкалась (да, и микрофон тоже с перебоями работал), благо что кафе небольшое.  Короче манждраж капец получился у меня! Результат свадьбы.. очень благодарили! (За исключением одной дамочки, "которая была на многих свадьбах и все знает"). Теперь думаю, возможно плохо сработала, раз не угодила я ей :(. 
Из всей ситуации я сделала вывод - 2 недели мне для подготовки мало. Тонкости не успевешь учесть и все толком проработать. И расслабляться нельзя! Теперь буду диджея себе искать  - пусть наш дуэт будет дороже, зато мне головняков меньше будет! Вот как то так!

----------

Курица (28.06.2017), Маша Ручьева (01.07.2017), Ольгия (04.07.2017), Северяночка (28.06.2017)

----------


## Гумочка

> Даже не представляю какой, это был велосипед! 
> 
> Теперь расскажу про свою свадьбу. Подготовка шла туго, поскольку заказ получила дней за 13 до свадьбы. На встрече с невестой оказалось, что и выкуп тоже мой. Благо сценарий был, всего один раз проводила лет 5 назад. Я его подремонтирвала и успокоилась. С этим все готово. Теперь сценарий свадьбы.  За несколько ночей довела до ума, реквизит приготовила и вроде все в порядке. Но подвох появился откуда не ждали. Мой комп отживает последние дни, в ремонт уже сдавали, причину не нашли. Короче,с моего компа музыку надо сначала на мою электронку сказачать и отправить на адрес электронки  супруга (его комп стоит в другой комнате). И в день свадьбы, я расслабилась (потеряла квалификацию видать) после выкупа приехала и пока все перепроверила время ушло. Я давай музыку кидать. Вроде было немного, но очень тяжелый файлик. За час до... я заволновалась, давай частями копировать и отправлять. Короче, вместо 16.30 я приехала к кафе к 16.50 (первый раз за все время ПОЧИ опоздала). А молодые как назло уже давно накатались, но не было жениха и еще пару гостей когда я приехала. Ну мы быстренько все развернули, мне хватило этих 10 минут чтоб все разложить и всех построить.  Когда зашли все в зал, оказалось, что с музыкой беда. А поскольку они решили просить брата музыкалить,  а тот видать первый раз...  в общем. Он за 1,5 часа туда приехал и не мог ничего сообразить, даже попросить не мог, хотя там были помощники. Музыку на ходу перделывала, под татрские музыки проводила конкурсы, короче было весело! За 7 часов мои гости раза 3 выходили танцевать минут на 5 (по скудности музыки) и 5 раз выходили на улицу, воровали невесту, туфлю и танцевали под музыку в машине. Остальное время я не затыкалась (да, и микрофон тоже с перебоями работал), благо что кафе небольшое.  Короче манждраж капец получился у меня! Результат свадьбы.. очень благодарили! (За исключением одной дамочки, "которая была на многих свадьбах и все знает"). Теперь думаю, возможно плохо сработала, раз не угодила я ей :(. 
> Из всей ситуации я сделала вывод - 2 недели мне для подготовки мало. Тонкости не успевешь учесть и все толком проработать. И расслабляться нельзя! Теперь буду диджея себе искать  - пусть наш дуэт будет дороже, зато мне головняков меньше будет! Вот как то так!


Мдя... Капец, напереживалась, Наташ! Я давно не соглашаюсь на подобные "условия" работы "музыкант -наш друг"... работаю ТОЛЬКО с профессионалами... Свадьба-дело очччень серьёзное... боюсь рисковать с "залётными"музыкантами...
Всем доброго ночера! У нас пекло, просто жесть... плавимся...

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.07.2017)

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Доброй ночи всем! У нас пекло, круглосуточно спасаемся только под кондиционером и когда приходят заказы май-сентябрь,животрепещущий вопрос: в каком зале предстоит работа (просто знаем во многих залах расположение сплит-систем)))) У меня вопрос (если я не ошиблась с темой, надеюсь по адресу) Коллеги, скажите вы для своих заказчиков делаете какие-то акции, подарки? Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Северяночка

> У нас пекло, просто жесть..





> У нас пекло,


У нас +4!  Welcome!





> скажите вы для своих заказчиков делаете какие-то акции, подарки?


Акции - нет. Подарки - бывает.

----------


## Ирина Лисс

> Акции - нет. Подарки - бывает.


[/QUOTE]

Поделитесь опытом, коллега))) Я думаю для своих заказчиков в подарок делать ролики например, им приятно и мне нетрудно (если ролик не в каком-либо стиле)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всех приветствую) Я отпуске)) условно)) все равно с работы шлют документы и отчеты.. Приятные хлопоты были в воскресенье- день рождения дочки)) 25 отметили) реили,что летом надо на природе, но дожди сделали свое мокрое дело и мы собрались на нашей новостроечной дачке)) "муха не сидела еще"))) вместили о внутрь 30 с лишним человек, а к вечеру погодка разгулялась и уже допраздновали просто на улице ) на всю деревню)
Мангалчик полтора метра папа сварил заранее))) 
это первая порция мяса 



тортик я мудрила какой заказать, чтобы там и пожарка была и школа и ее увлечения)) получился  мольберт и вокруг рукав пожарный из которого цветочек 



Призы делала спички с наклейками, она тему хотела "зажигай", но погода не все дала сделать..дым цветной сделали)

----------

Джина (05.07.2017), Курица (04.07.2017), Ольгия (04.07.2017), Светлана66 (18.01.2018), Танюша35 (04.07.2017)

----------


## Ирина Лисс

[quote="Мэри Эл;5386211"]Призы делала спички с наклейками, она тему хотела "зажигай"


> тортик я мудрила какой заказать, чтобы там и пожарка была и школа и ее увлечения)) получился  мольберт и вокруг рукав пожарный из которого цветочек


 Как классно! Мама - умничка-старательница!

----------

Мэри Эл (04.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

*Мэри Эл*, Элечка, Полинку твою-с первым "четвертьвекием!!!!!!!!" :Yahoo: 
Пять пятилеток твой ребенок прошагал рядом с тобой  и папой Лёшей- и это не может не радовать :Ok: 
 А ещё - умница и красавица у вас получилась, Личность!!!
Поздравляю от всей души!!!!!!!



> Призы делала спички с наклейками, она тему хотела "зажигай", но погода не все дала сделать..дым цветной сделали)


волшебники вы!
Вам даже погода бонус к вечеру подарила!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.07.2017), Мэри Эл (04.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Поделитесь опытом, коллега))) Я думаю для своих заказчиков в подарок делать ролики например, им приятно и мне нетрудно


Ирин, я тоже иногда(!!!!!!!) -если мне очень нравятся заказчики или в тему юбилея вписывается хорошо - делаю в ПРОШОУ ролики. :Aga: 
Но-если вижу-что фото оставляют желать лучшего-и они на бумаге-требуется сканировать и что-то с ними делать-всё же стоимость работы прибавляю.
Ибо- времени своего жаль... :Meeting: 
То есть "слепить " ролик- часа 3...а вот фото до ума довести-и двух вечеров бывает мало.

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.07.2017), Мэри Эл (04.07.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Вам даже погода бонус к вечеру подарила!!!


Это да))) к вечеру разошлись)) она ролик состряпала в телефончике, не знаю доступно будет... https://vk.com/proskovjya?w=wall2467374_3727%2Fall

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.07.2017), Курица (05.07.2017), Ольгия (05.07.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всех приветствую))) Вот и мне понадобилась помощь в голосовании)) Девочки и мальчики , пишу и сюда)) Дочка участвеет в конкурсе ) вдруг что получится) группу закрыли, в которой организовали голосование, надо вступить https://vk.com/miss_luga2017  и проголосовать. Если будет желание и возможность буду рада Вашему голосу за Иванову Полину)

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.07.2017), Курица (17.07.2017), Северяночка (17.07.2017), Суперстар (18.07.2017)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои форумчане! Скоро Новый 2018 год! Понимаю, что сейчас вы заняты как никогда, но все же кто-нибудь заглянет на страничку и прочтет мое поздрвление! Дорогие мои! Пусть новый год принесет вам всем удачу. Пусть радость в вашем доме будет постоянным жильцом. Искренне желаю вам ведущие-вдохновения и полета фантазий, вашим деткам и внукам- здоровья и успехов во всех делах, а вашему дому тепла и уюта. И неважно где мы находимся -на юге или на севере-всех нас объединяет Марина Зайкина и наша Танечка Жегунова(Курочка). Здоровья вам наши дорогие мамочки! Ведь наш форум - это ваше детище, в котором живут многие многие люди. Здесь столько разной информации, которую приятно просто почитать, что-то посмотреть и послушать! Дорогие жители флудористана, мы настолько все родные друг другу, что каждый раз заходишь на страничку и чувствуешь, что тебя ждут, желают знать о твоих делах и помогут решить вопросы, самого различного характера. Всех вас крепко обнимаю! И пусть собачка (символ года) принесет вам в новом году только внутреннее спокойствие, мир  и гармонию! Всех вас люблю и искренне восхищаюсь вашим талантам! 
С наступающим новым годом!

----------

natnice (08.01.2018), sa-sha76 (14.06.2019), БелаяСнежка (23.01.2018), Курица (19.12.2017), Мэри Эл (20.12.2017), Светлана66 (18.01.2018), Северяночка (10.02.2018)

----------

